# Computer is stuck on shutdown screen when shutting down.



## joeq (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi. For the past couple days, whenever I shutdown my computer it gets stuck on the "Shutting Down..." screen and won't go any further. I have to finally hold the power button to shut it down. I have an ASUS laptop.

Also, I'm not sure if this is relevant, but I had a BSOD a while back whenever I would shut my computer down. You helped me fix it by installing a driver.

Windows 7 service pack 1, 64bit - original OS, pre-installed
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz, Intel HD Graphics 3000
6.00 GB RAM
Nvidia Geforce GT 540M cuda 1GB

ASUS A53SV-XN1

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Go to "Start" type in CMD located CMD.exe right click on CMD.exe then select "Run As Administrator" at the command prompt type in then hit enter... 


```
CHKDSK /R
```
type in Y for yes then manually reboot.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello,

Could you please post your minidump from this BSOD can be found in C:/Windows/minidump.

Have you updated any drivers recently, Sometimes this behavior can be caused by an incorrect audio driver.


----------



## joeq (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks, the check disk fix worked.

And there was nothing in the minidump folder, so I'm glad chkdsk worked.


----------

